# God?s Curse - Luminis Exsecror



## DarkKyuubi (Oct 23, 2008)

*God’s Curse - Luminis Exsecror*

_God, God is most often conceived of as the supernatural creator and overseer of the universe. Theologians have ascribed a variety of attributes to the many different conceptions of God. The most common among these include omniscience, omnipotence, omnipresence, omnibenevolence (perfect goodness), divine simplicity, jealousy, and eternal and necessary existence. Most of the world believes in some sort of God, so what happens when this supposed God turns against you. 

In the year 2008, a supernatural phenomenon occurred in our world, scientists stated that it was some sort of mutation of our DNA, others, like religious leaders said it is a curse from god, some even said it is a gift. Whatever it was, this curse develops in one child out of every hundred thousand children. That is, when a child is born they have a 0.001% chance of having the curse. 

Twenty years later, it is the year 2028, technology has developed far enough for a single company, called Omnitech, which they brought down our world government and took over the world. Slowly they had control over our economic systems and made the world one. They started inhumane experiments on those who were cursed no matter what age they were. Soon due to this a rebellion organisation was created and they are getting together people who are against Omnitech. They have cursed ones and humans in their midst.

Thirty years later, it is now our current timeline, and where our story begins, 2058. Omnitech crushed the rebellion, and people now fear them, sadly they still carry out their inhumane experiments on the cursed. Some escape from the experimentations, and lucky ones escape under the radar and never have to go through the experimentations. Life has become bleak and everybody lives under pressure. Slowly remnants of the old rebellion are coming together and creating a new Rebellion Organisation.

Will this new forming rebellion over throw Omnitech and bring back sanity to the world or will Omnitech crush the new form rebellion and continue it’s inhumane experiments, so many question lie unanswered in the starting of the new upcoming war._

*The Curse*
What is this curse you might be asking, this curse grants one eye of a person’s, whether it be right or left, a supernatural ability. These abilities have been categorized into types.

*Colour Ability Type*
Ruby	                         = Physical
Sapphire	                 = Mental
Emerald	                 = Psychic
Golden	                 = Elemental
Dark Violet	                 = Summon

*Abilities*
Your abilities is mostly decided by what type you are, an example could be, mind reading, which would be a Mental Ability, and you would be physically reading a person’s mind, there are normally limits on your ability, for example to be able to mind read, you may need to be able to visually see the person and know their full name. Abilities also take your physical energy, so if you read someone’s mind you will feel a little bit tired which depends how far you go, in the summoning type case it could be how many things you summon. In summoning type, you can summon only one type of creature, or either you can have, you can draw something and make that real life ect.

*Character Sheet*
Name:
Age: 
Gender: (Male/Female)
Race: (Which country your character comes from)

Personality: Your character’s Personality, please be descriptive and try to write as much as you can

Eye Colour and Type: Basically which eye is affected, what type it is, what colour, which of course is based on the type.

 Eye Ability: Your character’s ability granted by their curse.

Appearance: Your Appearance, your clothes can be anything.

History: Your character’s history, please be descriptive and try to write as much as you can

*Rules*
*~No Godmodding
~No killing another RPer unless you have their consent
~Multiple Characters allowed
~Swearing allowed (Keep it to a minimum though)
~Keep it about PG-13 (Though I don’t really Mind so much)
~Try not to Double Post*​


----------



## jiraiya 58 (Oct 26, 2008)

Name: Sun Wukong
Age: 20
Gender: Male
Race: african american

Personality:He is generally shy and quiet, but tries harder to act cool when other people are around.He does not give in to peer pressure but does do much to impress his friends.He is also much more mature thsn most his age and has wisdom that supasses that of most adults.

Eye Colour and Type: dark violet,right eye.

Eye Ability: summoning monkey-humans

Appearance:   just with different clothes

History: not much to speak of he lived with his mother and human wife for most of his life,until they heard of the new rebelion which he seeked out immediatly he now continues searching for the rebels.


----------

